# Lagoon Skiffs



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There use to be a lagoon skiff of some kind back a few years but don't remember them looking quite that good.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Kind of odd, there is a Lagoon Boats (A&L Fiberglass) www.lagoonboats.com right down the street from them. My first skiff was a 13 year old Lagoon Sport 14' . Great little skiff


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> Kind of odd, there is a Lagoon Boats (A&L Fiberglass) www.lagoonboats.com right down the street from them. My first skiff was a 13 year old Lagoon Sport 14' . Great little skiff


Thanks I knew there was another one just couldn't remember A & L that was it. They were cool little boats one pops up for sale every once in a while.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Pretty sure it's the same people just moved to a different building.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

dphil33843 said:


> Pretty sure it's the same people just moved to a different building.


Well both websites are active and the boats are different. Contact info is different as well...I don't think they are the same company.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Your right! I follow one on FB and went to the website of the other, did not even realize it


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

they look nice. right down the street from my work


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Very nice looking boat, only thing that has me scratching my head are the two micro hatches on the back? What are you supposed to be able to fit in there?!


----------



## Elliott12 (Mar 21, 2016)

Is this one of the lagoon skiffs? A supposed 2000 year model 15'8" for sale in Texas


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Pierson said:


> Very nice looking boat, only thing that has me scratching my head are the two micro hatches on the back? What are you supposed to be able to fit in there?!


Empty microbrew bottles


----------



## Shane Roberts (Mar 21, 2018)

Its two different companies but not far from each other. I have met both owners and they are not related, as strange as it seems. Lagoon Skiffs Tail Chaser is a nice skiff and very affordable. He builds them one at a time basically by his self. Stop by and pay him a visit he is very friendly and will walk you through his process. I am considering the 14'6" model he builds myself.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Al


Ryan Anderson said:


> https://lagoonskiffs.com/
> 
> Has anybody heard of these boats? They have a 14' and a 17'. To me, they look better than a skimmer skiff as far as the fit and finish goes, but not pricey at all. Thinking about getting one. PM me if you want to know prices. But I can't find any info on them except their website.


Also very interested in the 17’, going to call next week


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

I got some clarification. Lagoon Boats - is owned and operated by Oscar Weaver in Cocoa. Lagoon SKIFFS is the other company and the boats shown here. Oscar has slowed down his business a bit - as per our last conversation, and I think he's ready to retire. I own his 15' which used to be called the "Arapaima."


----------

